# External Filter for 30L



## spill50 (6 Oct 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking at replacing the internal filter that came with my Fluval Ebi 30L tank. Ideally I would like something that I can adjust the flow on and can take some 13mm nano glassware.

I've been looking at the Rena XP1 as it's nice and small with a flow rate of 750lph. Does anyone have any experience with the Rena filters and what size tubing the XP1 has?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## si-man (6 Oct 2011)

Got an eheim 2213 on my 27l nano. Works a treat


----------



## spill50 (7 Oct 2011)

Yeah I've been umming and arhing over the 2213. It will be visible next to the tank in the living room, i have no cabinet doors to hide it behind and to be fair the classic eheim filters aren't exactly the nicest looking things.

I know they are cheap (to buy and maintain) as far as decent externals go, but you don't seem to get much lph for the size of the thing.


----------



## si-man (7 Oct 2011)

Could always build an enclosure to hide it if its on show.


----------



## spill50 (7 Oct 2011)

Yeah I will have to have a think cause I would like some nice glassware in the tank. Thanks si-man.


----------



## Emyr (13 Nov 2011)

Rena tubing is 16/22mm. So would not fit the 13mm Glassware. I have an XP4 which is great on my big tank. Im also looking at which external filter to use on my 30L nano. Been looking at the eheim ecco pro 130, looks really good. Here's my thread...

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=18522


----------



## Emyr (13 Nov 2011)

I think 750lph would be a bit much in a shrimp tank as well.


----------



## Matt Warner (14 Nov 2011)

Personally I would go bigger! Filters never produce what they are rated at, you are lucky if you even get half the flow at what they are rated at!


----------



## Emyr (14 Nov 2011)

That is true, they don't deliver what they say. Shrimp dont like to much flow at all though! Richard, you tank isn't to heavily planted and is quite open so there can be a good flow motion around the tank. No need for more than 500lph  for a 27L really.


----------



## spill50 (14 Nov 2011)

Thanks emyr,

I hadn't considered the Ecco pro filters due to their price but the 130 looks quite nice. I also managed to find it for £68 

http://www.arkpetsonline.co.uk/eheim-2032-eccopro-130-filter-p-1532.html

Which seems a very good price compared to many of the sites.


----------



## Emyr (14 Nov 2011)

No worries. That looks ideal, very good price for a great filter. If you wanted to go all out you could even buy an external Hydor 200W heater and attach that to the eheim so you would have filter and heater outside the tank with the 13mm pipes. Im going for that one when I order my 30L nano gear.


----------

